

Show HN: Instagram for your terminal - justinmakaila
https://github.com/justinmakaila/Instagram-terminal

======
minimaxir
Isn't including your own client and secret API keys not a good idea?

------
abyx
I see it has a jpg to ASCII mode, but doesn't tell you it's a dependency you
need to install

